# fav. oscar



## gourami-master

im just wondering cause everybody sems to have tigers and i have different ones


----------



## Puma

i like the wild-type coloration more than anything to be honest.


----------



## gourami-master

oops forgot that one


----------



## Krueger

i like tiger oscars.. because its what i have


----------



## CKRAZY

can i see some pics of oscars


----------



## lemmywinks

a copper is an off color red oscar, just to let you all know. my favorite are reds, they are so pretty


----------



## Kory

My Red O


----------



## Kory

Tiger


----------



## Kory

albino


----------



## piranha45

i hate albino o's, i think they're one of the uglier fish in the hobby


----------



## lemmywinks

i like the veil tail albinos







. they are super nice


----------



## thePACK

i like all oscars fish..including veil-tails..

nice red kory\

come on p45..i know you like them.


















eat your heart out bdk...







oscar jump out of tank too


----------



## lemmywinks

thats a small jump compared to my oscar when he is hungry..... he comes all the way out of the water some times







. the only bad thing is the gallon of water that gets splashed onto the floor :laugh:


----------



## thePACK

lemmywinks said:


> thats a small jump compared to my oscar when he is hungry..... he comes all the way out of the water some times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the only bad thing is the gallon of water that gets splashed onto the floor :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks

do i ahve to put that i dont have a digital camera in my signature?







i will once i get a digital cam.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

p45, up to this date i have considered your posts somewhat interesting, but this last one... boy wtf are you smoking?

Maybe you just haven't seen the better quality pics of oscars since they are normally kept by amatuers, then once the amatuers get more experienced they buy new fish... some keep them of course, but it follows the lines of piraya so to speak... usually they are well displayed because they are normally kept by advanced keepers...

i love my tigers... my albino had a hell of a personality, but he got in a fight with the wrong piranha


----------



## gourami-master

thePACK said:


> i like all oscars fish..including veil-tails..
> 
> nice red kory\
> 
> come on p45..i know you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat your heart out bdk...:rasp: oscar jump out of tank too


 that first o used to be in my old avatar,and my albino is cuter than a care bear compared to my copper o.when i sing a song he starts swimming to the beat and my albino doesnt look like regular albinos hes longer(i think a veil fin)and has orange instead of,red i love that little pig! *makes stupid noises*,and is that a blue gourami in there?


----------



## lemmywinks

if you mean in the top of the first pic, that is exactly what it looks like. thats odd







iv never seen big oscars in with gourami in an aquarium.


----------



## gourami-master

well when i my moonlight or kissing gouramis get like 8" im gonna put them in there my gourami already gets along with my oscars







and i think theres 2 of them!


----------



## Kory

lemmywinks said:


> i like the veil tail albinos :nod: . they are super nice


 like this


----------



## lemmywinks

thats what im talkin bout kory


----------



## gourami-master

oops forgot vieltail versons


----------



## gourami-master

wait shouldnt this be pinned?and is that another fish with that vieltail?


----------



## TRINHSTA

where do u get the red and blue oscar ? the one in the mouse video...
i want to get a big one but dont kno where and price...


----------



## Peacock

wtf?? no ORange?

mine OWNS all


----------



## piranha45

Peacock said:


> wtf?? no ORange?
> 
> mine OWNS all


 wow, i cant believe I forgot about that thing.. yes that oscar does own all


----------



## Peacock

thats with shitty flash on..

he glows in the pond.. its greeeeaaaaat..


----------



## gourami-master

the reason why i didnt put lemon,blue or any other kind of rare one is cause i thought you guys would ban me for dyed fish


----------



## Peacock

i take effence to that...

my oscar is NOT DYED..


----------



## gourami-master

sorry man i wasnt directing it at your o ive just never seen a non-dyed orange o...so wered you get it?


----------



## Peacock

this is a Very Orange Morph Albino Red oscar..

i got him at the LFS when he was 4 inches. his color was amazing then.. and still is.


----------



## gourami-master

wonder what my copper-albino babies will look like if they breed


----------



## ttman

Peacock said:


> wtf?? no ORange?
> 
> mine OWNS all


 wow!!! daz de best looking oscar I ever seen. never seen a solid orange/copper based like dat.


----------



## Kory

Quite a sexy Oscar indeed


----------



## gourami-master

all hail in the presence of peacock the keeper of the rare orange oscar and other fish


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

gourami-master said:


> all hail in the presence of peacock the keeper of the rare orange oscar and other fish


 yes, but does he know kung fu?


----------



## amoor33

ttman said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf?? no ORange?
> 
> mine OWNS all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow!!! daz de best looking oscar I ever seen. never seen a solid orange/copper based like dat.
Click to expand...

 I have one of those ruby's too and I'd have to say hes the best of them all. They are albino REDS (not red tigers) and mine is cool cause he holds his ground with 6 5 in reds and 2 6 inch caribes. Not even fin nips. He actually punks anyone who comes to his side of the tank


----------



## gourami-master

Kreth 10RBP said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> 
> all hail in the presence of peacock the keeper of the rare orange oscar and other fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but does he know kung fu?
Click to expand...

 i dunno i know i do wanna have a show down?on chat?


----------



## Peacock

Kung fu?

no need to know that nowdays.. especialy in america.

my 9 will take care of anything like that.


----------



## gourami-master

i know kung-fu altough i dont know wher i learned it im like a blackbelt but i never took lessons maybe its genetics


----------



## Peacock

you are NOT a black belt..

you CANNOT be a black belt without training Nor can you be one by genetics...

oh my F god... *shakes his head*


----------



## gourami-master

i know i was being sarcastic tough i do know judo


----------



## lemmywinks

Peacock, your oscar is an albino red :rasp: . it is very colorful for one though








oops sorry didnt notice that you posted that it was


----------



## Peacock

yes, i know what my fish is...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

Peacock said:


> yes, i know what my fish is...


 yes, but do you know what my oscar is...


----------



## 14_blast

> Peacock Posted on Apr 19 2004, 10:57 AM you are NOT a black belt..
> 
> you CANNOT be a black belt without training Nor can you be one by genetics...
> 
> oh my F god... *shakes his head*


You can be a black belt by genetics.

See:


----------



## Peacock

LOL nice one!


----------



## badforthesport

i could smell the fight is this thread a mile away.

nice o's everyone.


----------



## gourami-master

how come everybody loves tigers?they sre like the most common kind in the world!


----------



## Birdman

i think the veil tail look the best


----------



## piranha45

albinos are just as common as tigers, in my area at least


----------



## lemmywinks

albinos are alot more common than tigers around here. tigers are probly the least seen oscar around here. everybody has reds, wild coloration, albinos, but no body seems to have tigers....


----------



## gourami-master

well i guess tigers reign supreme


----------



## heffer2028

ur avator is of a dog getting run over.... not a copper oscar


----------



## piranhasrule

iv juz got 1 thing 2 say, my 7 inch tiger oscar is the best oscar ever!!!!, altho i did see a 14 inch male albino once which gets a close 2nd. i'l post a pic wen i get ma digital cam 4 crimbo. hopefully his wounds frm a fight with the rainbow cichlid will ov heeled by then ( i know, but the rainbow was protecting eggs so she was pretty aggresive at the time!)


----------



## MR.FREEZ

heffer2028 said:


> ur avator is of a dog getting run over.... not a copper oscar
> [snapback]810178[/snapback]​


your bringing back a thread from april


----------



## psychofish

My favorite is a silver tiger oscar


----------



## Sheriff Freak

Kory said:


> like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]443642[/snapback]​


wtf i like the common oscars.......... since i have one and all ha


----------



## piranha45

god those things are ugly


----------



## lemmywinks

well since this thread has been resurected I will post a pic of my oscar


----------



## johndeere

psychofish21 said:


> My favorite is a silver tiger oscar
> [snapback]810841[/snapback]​


Do yo have any pics?

Hey lemmy thats a beautifull oscar. How big is it?


----------



## lemmywinks

thanx man. He is just under 14"









and I am currently pissed as hell at him. He just killed my new 4" male firemouth


----------



## piranha45

i concur on the nice oscar comment. How did the fm die, of stress or physical battery?


----------



## lemmywinks

when I found the firemouth he was missing 3/4 of his scales, his head was crushed, and he was missing his tail


----------



## Kory

My Oscar is still prettier Lemmy.


----------



## lemmywinks

Kory said:


> My Oscar is still prettier Lemmy.
> [snapback]821998[/snapback]​


sure. you keep sayin that to yourself


----------



## Fido

Damn Lemmy, massive.


----------



## AWD_Fury

i like my tiger oscar


----------



## WorldBelow07

pretty


----------



## remyo

i have a red and a albino but i like the red more

the tiger oscar is in europe the most seen oscar ,,


----------



## jan

The red by far







, tiger second. I'm not so fond of the albino ones


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

you can't really see him much but it's a cool picture w/ the pleco...it's the only one i got
View attachment 43827


----------



## Fido

yeah red looks sick--it would be cool if someone had an all red n black tank, like with red tetras/red oscar/scarlet pleco hmmm


----------



## OtheG

I love an all white albino oscar, not the albino ones that have red or pink in them an all white version. I have two tiger oscars and i love the beautiful colors they have. I hate the veil tailed mutants.


----------



## K fizzly

albino oscar...damn sexy...wuts a zebra look like?


----------



## Joga Bonito

K fizzly said:


> albino oscar...damn sexy...wuts a zebra look like?
> [snapback]917080[/snapback]​


like this


----------



## K fizzly

purdy


----------



## Peacock

henry 79 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> albino oscar...damn sexy...wuts a zebra look like?
> [snapback]917080[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> like this
> [snapback]918556[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

incorrect. that is just a common baby.


----------



## OtheG

Peacock said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> albino oscar...damn sexy...wuts a zebra look like?
> [snapback]917080[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> like this
> [snapback]918556[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> incorrect. that is just a common baby.
> [snapback]919209[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Word.^^


----------



## taylorhedrich

What I don't understand is how some people call Albino Tiger Oscars unnatural. Albinism is carried out genetically and naturally in the wild, just as it is in the aquarium world, but some people refer to them as unnatural. It really really bugs me. Is it just because they are so different in color from the most common Oscar, the Tiger Oscar? I just wanted to let you who read this that Albinism is all natural. I want to get this point across because Albino Tiger Oscars happen to be my personal favorite variation of Astronatus ocellatus ( Oscars ).
~Taylor~
[email protected]


----------



## NegativeCamber

amoor33 said:


> I have one of those ruby's too and I'd have to say hes the best of them all. They are albino REDS (not red tigers) and mine is cool cause he holds his ground with 6 5 in reds and 2 6 inch caribes. Not even fin nips. He actually punks anyone who comes to his side of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]445741[/snapback]​


I have to say with a shoal of piranhas that you have -- its only a matter of time before your Oscar gets punked









On the topic of this thread, personally I like red oscars.... (favorite color)


----------



## taylorhedrich

Sure you won't be surprised to hear that Albino Tiger Oscars are my favorite.
~Taylor~


----------



## RedBelly Dom

albinos are may favorite, they are the coolest :nod:


----------



## king red belly

i like albino the most cuz i have 1 but im selling him today because he is a fuckin pig


----------



## King Oscar

Zebra oscar wtf never seen that before
any1 have a pic of it


----------



## taylorhedrich

King Piranha said:


> Zebra oscar wtf never seen that before
> any1 have a pic of it
> [snapback]994062[/snapback]​


Now this is a fish of many aliases. It is also known as:
-common oscar
-marble oscar
-snakeskin oscar
-wild oscar
....and I think there are more... Just google these and you'll find some pictures.
~Taylor~


----------



## kove32

Kory that isn't your Red Oscar and I like the one in my avatar! I tried to resue it from walmart (had ich and all) but I couldn't succeed!


----------



## King Oscar

o ok
i have a "zebra oscar"


----------



## RedBelly Dom

zebra oscars? they sound cool


----------



## JAC

Mine are completely black except for a fake eye they have right before the tailfin.


----------



## King Oscar

JAC said:


> Mine are completely black except for a fake eye they have right before the tailfin.
> [snapback]996955[/snapback]​


mine is like dark green/olive with and orange gills and an orange eye thing in the taik fin

hes coo looking 
hes crazzy as hell


----------



## king red belly

albino oscar!!!


----------



## King Oscar

those look coo 
i like the albino tiger oscar too its coo


----------



## Joga Bonito

my oscar is living his final days with my reds, my little red just took out a big chunk out of the oscars throat. it hapened so fast, first my little red was swiming along the glass and the oscar saw him and charged the red, hit him and the red turned back to the oscar and took a big chunk of throat with him.


----------



## King Oscar

lol
dude thats stupid y are u wasting ur money


----------



## sicklid-holic

I dont like Oscars, I have (2) 125Gallons, (1) 150gallon, (1) 75gallon. I mostly keep Aggressive Central American cichlids, and Piranhas.
However I fell in love to this 3" tiger oscar by himself. Its pattern is out of this world beautiful and bright as hell. I have seen hundreds of Oscars from albinos to tiger to red. But not like this tiger, It will be a beauty when it gets big.


----------



## King Oscar

hell ya dude oscars are one of the best fish to own as an agressive fish


----------



## r1dermon

if you're looking for aggressiveness, an oscar is not high on the scale. people like them for their personality more than anything. you want aggressive? go get some jewel cichlids...THOSE little bastards get NAAAASTY.


----------



## King Oscar

how big of a tank u need for a jewel cichlids
and how big do they get


----------



## r1dermon

jewel cichlids can get up to 6". honestly, they CAN be kept in a 29, but they're so aggressive, that if one is weak or stressed, the other will probably kill it. also, if they arent compatable. same outcome. i'd definately start off with a 55 gallon tank, go get about 6-10 jewels and wait it out a while. after 2 pair off, sell the other 4 and breed the 2. the tank you use MUST be well planted or else their aggression is insane toward each other, especially during breeding time. take a clay pot(small) and punch a hole in the side and then lay it upside down so the female can hide. eggs hatch after like almost a week. from their original point of spawn, the fry will be moved by the mother to a pit that she has prepared. this is when it's ok to remove the male for a while, as he can be QUITE aggressive toward her. anyway, just move the fry to a 10 gallon and feed them brine shrimp or other baby food and you've successfully bred a pair of jewels.

BTW, when i bred, i didnt change the water for 3 weeks, thats the only way i could get them to spawn. also, i dimmed the lights.


----------



## King Oscar

can 1 jewel be cept in a 29g tank
cause he will have more than enough room if he gets 6 in


----------



## zrreber

I love the albino's colors, tiger oscars are really nice for coloration too though


----------



## r1dermon

1 jewel can most definately be kept in a 29. but dont expect many tank mates if any. i bred them with success, but it took a few tries. its a really cool thing to witness. jewel cichlids breeding and all...


----------



## King Oscar

wait dont jewels get to big for a 29g tank


----------



## r1dermon

not a single jewel. two would be...they're too aggressive, not enough space to hide.


----------



## benJii

i know at the 4th page my ideas dont really matter so ill make em big and bold:

_*I love oscars but i hate all the tank bred varieties, there for queers







the only good is wild







*_


----------



## sicklid-holic

What do you guys think of my new baby tigers. These patterns I have never seen before and these 2 are the best out of the bunch (the rest were just regular looking tiger). I cant wait for them to get big.


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice paterns


----------



## Joga Bonito

my little tiger


----------



## Joga Bonito

my little tiger

View attachment 61853


----------



## King Oscar

wow u both have nice patterns


----------



## taylorhedrich

Tibs said:


> i know at the 4th page my ideas dont really matter so ill make em big and bold:
> 
> _*I love oscars but i hate all the tank bred varieties, there for queers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only good is wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> [snapback]1030346[/snapback]​


LOL, I really like the veiltailed ones a lot, but it would be REALLY rare to see one in my area. I've never seen one in my whole life period.
~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich

Sicklid-holic,
Looks like those special patterned oscars you have there are what they call the walnut variety.








~Taylor~


----------



## Aborlestean

voted, tigers are definatly the best


----------



## Aborlestean

"sicklid-holic" those pics are nice man, great job, nice lookin' tigers too


----------



## MRNIMO.

I don't have a favourite 'O' as I love em all!!
That is the first Veil Tail I have ever seen and very impressive but not for me.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

This is Mayhem, aka garbage disposal. I know there are supposed to be many cichlids that are more agressive but this fish has beaten everything i've tried to keep him with. Had to take a jaguar back to the store,killed a red devil, and is currently owning a black belt. I caught him eating the thermometer the other days so i took it out of the tank.

View attachment 64480


----------



## King Oscar

MRNIMO. said:


> I don't have a favourite 'O' as I love em all!!
> That is the first Veil Tail I have ever seen and very impressive but not for me.
> [snapback]1056472[/snapback]​


same here i hat the veil tail



freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> This is Mayhem, aka garbage disposal. I know there are supposed to be many cichlids that are more agressive but this fish has beaten everything i've tried to keep him with. Had to take a jaguar back to the store,killed a red devil, and is currently owning a black belt. I caught him eating the thermometer the other days so i took it out of the tank.
> 
> View attachment 64480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1056784[/snapback]​


yup thats oscar power


----------



## elduro




----------



## King Oscar

wtf are those albinos under a red lite 
they look awsome
by fare one of the best pics of an oscar


----------



## Mettle

King Oscar said:


> wtf are those albinos under a red lite
> they look awsome
> by fare one of the best pics of an oscar
> [snapback]1061943[/snapback]​


They looked dip dyed to me.


----------



## benJii

Mettle said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf are those albinos under a red lite
> they look awsome
> by fare one of the best pics of an oscar
> [snapback]1061943[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They looked dip dyed to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1061975[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









they are, down toward florida ppl put oscars in there ponds that have been dyed reds, blues, greens and yellows.....i hate it


----------



## elduro

They're know as the bloody red oscars,is just the result of Asian fish breeders not 100% sure though.


----------



## King Oscar

they look sweet thow


----------



## zrreber

veil tails are ugly as hell. that oscar that was bright red was awesome though. i myself have an albino that has nice color and my dad seems to like em so what the hell


----------



## King Oscar

ya veil tails dont look cool there tails is big enough


----------



## solar-ton

this should be pinned :nod:


----------



## King Oscar

ya like afew months ago


----------



## lemmywinks

Dont see why it would be pinned... that would be like posting a poll on everyones favorite shoe brand and asking for it to be posted.... no facts in here... just peoples personal opinions.


----------



## Pyri

Reds are the best!









I like that fish colour is consistent. (Is that right word for that?)
And veil tails are ugly for oscar.


----------



## N-Word-Jim

just shot a pic of my roomate's albino (tiger?) oscar... I'm a fan











Completely forgot to mention that its about 4.5" give or take and paired with a red tiger oscar who wasn't as compliant just now... I'll probably snap some pics of both tomorrow if you request them, but I'm too tired to wait now







.


----------



## King Oscar

nice albinos look realy cool when they are realy young


----------



## RhomZilla

Only kind of Oscars Id get are Tigers, unless its a nice Albino with nice markings.

Here are 2 of mine. One 8 the other 9".


----------



## King Oscar

beastes 
nice colors


----------



## The Predator

i like the regular red tiger

whats a zebra oscar?


----------



## oscar119

I love red oscars, but wouldn't mind getting my hands on a gold if pedro get's anymore in.. My old oscars were tigers though.

Zebra in my eyes is a common/wild oscar as a baby. You'll see 'em at places like walmart alot, usually black/white lines, because they're color hasn't come in yet.

There are many variations of colored oscars, there's even a purple oscar but I've only ever seen one(more black with a little bit of purple, colored like a red) and it was online on a picture site. Too bad these wild bred one off colorations don't come up more often.


----------



## oscared15

I have a tiger oscar, I think their colors are the best


----------



## scent troll

i own a tiger oscar. my favorite is red. wondering why you didnt have common oscar up there? and for the record, i HATE viel tail oscars. a rough fish like an oscar is not meant to have fancy fins. they look much better as common or with simple color variations. as far as albinos go, a select number look impressive.


----------



## The Predator

REGULAR red tigers rock


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish

I don't have time to read all these posts, but I voted. If you couldn't guess from my avatar and signature, I'm a Albino man. I love Albino Tiger Oscars, they look great and are badasses.


----------



## bent

IHadSexWithAllTheseFish said:


> I don't have time to read all these posts, but I voted. If you couldn't guess from my avatar and signature, I'm a Albino man. I love Albino Tiger Oscars, they look great and are badasses.


----------



## latinoheat

I think Red Oscars are probalby the best looking Oscars out there. Bought one myself and really enjoy the fish. Doesn't really look like all the other oscars i see in stores.
View attachment 97214


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish

bent said:


> just shot a pic of my roomate's albino (tiger?) oscar... I'm a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely forgot to mention that its about 4.5" give or take and paired with a red tiger oscar who wasn't as compliant just now... I'll probably snap some pics of both tomorrow if you request them, but I'm too tired to wait now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's a great looking Albino, classic (looks alot like my fish, Barry - see signature).


----------



## MRNIMO.

I've got two Tigers but haven't got a favourite. Love them all!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Puma said:


> i like the wild-type coloration more than anything to be honest.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN

this is mine that recently croaked (11")
View attachment 98780


----------



## scent troll

i like that oscar ^^^


----------



## oscared15

any body have a yellow oscar, there pretty cool


----------



## Omnius

gourami-master said:


> how come everybody loves tigers?they sre like the most common kind in the world!


I Think it is because they imply pureity. The Tigers have not been tampered with genetically like the other strains and no two look alike but the reds and the albino reds do.

I have a Tiger and a red albino.

Here are some pics

Princess Starfire 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0979.jpg

Princess Starfire 2 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0978.jpg

Princess Starfire 3 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0976.jpg

Robin with Princess Starfire 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0974.jpg

Robin with a pseudomonis or areomonis infection (I think) Let me stress that it HAS been getting better. (any cichlid experts are welcome to comment) 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0972.jpg

Robin and Starfire 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0956.jpg

Robin Protecting the princess 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_0954.jpg

Note he will always put himself between Starfire and a stranger.

PPS The infection in the tiger has healed long ago these pics are old but they are the best I have. They are also in a 90 gallon, in these pics it was a 55 gallon.

HTH

Omnius


----------



## Guest

Princess Starfire?


----------



## studmuffin992

my fav is fire oscars.


----------

